# Barcley custom acoustic guitar



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

anyone shed some mint on this? Picked up for $40. It is actually straight and in very good shape. Want to throw some strings on it and see how it sings!


----------



## Heather (Aug 14, 2018)

I have one almost the same but it’s a barcley custom R-360


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That trussrod nameplate means early Japanese afaik. Lie 1968-72. I’ve had a few of them. Amazing guitars. (The ones I had). Both degas guitars.


----------



## Heather (Aug 14, 2018)

sambonee said:


> That trussrod nameplate means early Japanese afaik. Lie 1968-72. I’ve had a few of them. Amazing guitars. (The ones I had). Both degas guitars.


Are you referring to the guitar that is pictured or both models mentioned? With that I don’t know what a trussrod is or anything else I am not very familiar with guitars and terminology.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The triangular cover by the string separator. 

Anyway. Worth $250-$650 in good playing shape. Imo.


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

sambonee said:


> The triangular cover by the string separator.
> 
> Anyway. Worth $250-$650 in good playing shape. Imo.


Serous!?? Wow.. it does sound great


----------



## dennyb (Jun 3, 2011)

Mark Trites said:


> View attachment 134377
> View attachment 134369
> View attachment 134361
> anyone shed some mint on this? Picked up for $40. It is actually straight and in very good shape. Want to throw some strings on it and see how it sings!


 Made by Guyatone for Simpson Sears, not to be confused with Sears Roebuck, who's house brand was Silvertone. Guyatone made guitars with more different badges than anyone. Silvertone being one of them. They also made Kent, Canora, Regent, and Some Ibanez acoustics were made by them as well as Barcley, (Canadian Market) and Barclay (USA market) which was sourced out to them by Harmony for Sears Roebuck


----------



## dennyb (Jun 3, 2011)

dennyb said:


> Made by Guyatone for Simpson Sears, not to be confused with Sears Roebuck, who's house brand was Silvertone. Guyatone made guitars with more different badges than anyone. Silvertone being one of them. They also made Kent, Canora, Regent, and Some Ibanez acoustics were made by them as well as Barcley, (Canadian Market) and Barclay (USA market) which was sourced out to them by Silvertone for Sears Roebuck


----------



## dennyb (Jun 3, 2011)

There's a woman in Toronto with a receipt from Simpson Sears from March 1968, for a Barcley R340 Custom guitar.


----------

